# Best wireless pc card.

## demitrix

Im sure this has been covered but a semi-detailed search returned nothing. What cards has everyone has success with? Please dont tell me any PRISM card cause i dont know what cards are based on prism chipsets so please give me some brand names.

----------

## Master Shake

I've always had success with orinoco based pci cards.  Those include D-links.  I've had a d-link dwl 520 for years now...I think its 5 years old and still going strong.  I've never been able to get a linksys to work.  I've gotten almost all belkins to work that I've tried (I think belkins are prism based but don't quote me).  So to answer your question the best card in my opinion is a d-link based card.

----------

## 1U

What's wrong with prism cards? Broadcom cards and other things suck under linux because of terrible drivers (if any).

Also you did not specify what kind of card you want, if you want pcmcia then this is the best card:

http://www.demarctech.com/products/reliawave-rwz/reliawave-rwz-300mw-prism2-5-pcmcia-card.html

It's a rebranded Z-Com XI-325HP+. 

If you want a mPCI card this is the best card:

http://www.demarctech.com/products/reliawave-rwu/reliawave-rwu-400mw-atheros-802.11g-mini-pci-card.html

It also does 11g, and 400mw is as high as you can go without using amps or crazy modifications.

And if you want a PCI card, this is the best card:

http://www.demarctech.com/products/reliawave-rwu/reliawave-rwu-400mw-atheros-802.11g-mini-pci-to-pci-card.html

It's the previous mPCI card with a PCI adapter.

----------

## demitrix

sorry i want PCMICIA

----------

## 1U

You mean PCMCIA? Check that card I linked in my previous post.

----------

## demitrix

noticed that the PCMCIA card u posted was only b compliant...i would like g compatibility

----------

## 1U

There's no g card with that power. Most G PMCIA cards are not that good at this time and probably never will be. However that website does have an mPCI card with the PCI adapter which I linked previously on this thread which can do b/g and is 400mw which is as powerful as they get.

----------

## demitrix

k pulling this thread outta the graveyard, ive been looking at compatibility lists and i was wondering. any card with the prism2/2.5 chipset is supported by linux-wlan-ng driver right? which would make it a good caninidate for use under linux correct? my main application is wardriving   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mateo

I think you would be interested with Ubiquiti SRC:

http://www.microcom.us/src.html

----------

## Lubomir

I own an Ubiquiti SRC. Everything is working fine   :Wink: 

Now there is also the SRX for express card. 

The SRC have an atheros 5004 Chip and the SRX have an atheros 5006. Both have 300mw output.

----------

